# SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the qualification thread for the SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway!

*NO DISCUSSIONS IN THIS THREAD!*

This thread is only for qualification notification!

*DO NOT POST HERE UNTIL YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!*

Once you have met the qualifications, you may post here advising us you would like to be entered in the giveaway. See the Official SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway Thread for qualifications and entry instructions.

*DO NOT POST HERE UNTIL YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!* 

*Non-qualifying posts will be deleted with no explanation!*


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie!

I have qualified and would like to be entered in the drawings.

Thanks again for the opportunity.

Mike


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm all the way in! 

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I will add my name to this list as well I have also qualified and would like to be entered in the drawings.

All the best to everyone who enters


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Please add my name to the list of qualified entries. 

What a wonderful giveaway - thank you hometheatershack and SVS :jump:
Erle


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Please add me to the list also! This is awesome!!! Good luck to everyone here :bigsmile:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I believe I am qualified now too. Just read about this a couple days ago and was qualified all along. Thanks to svs for such a great giveaway!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

I have qualified, please enter me.


----------



## driscoz71 (Sep 20, 2008)

i believe i meet all criteria to qualify, so throw my name in as well.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Count me in!! Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified and have thrown my hat into the ring....:yes:


----------



## vili (Apr 28, 2009)

I am qualified, please include me.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I believe I have met the qualification requirements and would like to be included.
Thanks


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh my! What a great give away. Count me in! Now I just need to find a video calibrator give away, and a subwoofer driver give away, and a theater chair giveaway.... hehee.


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

Please count me in on this sweet giveaway.

Post Count "check"
Equipment Listed "check"
Post Here "check"


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Count me in! Thanks for putting together such a great giveaway.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have qualified and would like to be entered in the drawings as well!


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I believe I have qualified and thus would like to enter.


----------



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd like to be entered in this giveaway as well. Thank you hometheatershack and SVS.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm qualified! :bigsmile: And if I win...:jump:


----------



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm qualified, please include me in the contest.
Thanks for doing this Sonnie!
Joe


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I qualify. Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

Please add my name to the list for this great prize.
Thanks


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Count me in and qualified. What a great giveway. Good luck to everyone.

Greg


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

Having made 25 posts of more than 25 words since June 15 and
eventually created a thread in Home Theater Equipment forum,
I have qualified for the SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway
and would like to be entered.


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sonnie, 
I have completed my 25 posts, so please sign me up for the giveaway drawing.
Thanks again 
Marty


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

This is Sweet:yay2::yay:

I'm qualified and would like to be entered as well.

Thank you Sonnie for the opportunity and good luck to all:jump:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

What a sweet little machine that EQ is, I've been wanting to get my sub properly equilized for sometime now and this is just what I need. It's also be nice to experiment with dual sub configurations.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sonnie: Please enter me as well. Thanks.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I should have qualified by now!

Please enter me in the giveaway....I sooo need something like this for my system (huge bass peaks)


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

I also want to put my hat in the ring. one of these would do wonders for my setup.


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

I should have qualified by now. Please add me to the drawing.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I can honestly say that this is the most awesome product that I've ever seen on this forum. I'm ready... (sign me up, count me in, I'm in it to win it, etc...)


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I qualified! Good luck all. raying:


----------

